# Toto commercial fixtures



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Just curious.. Baths on the 1st floor in one of my buildings are getting renovated, architect spec'd Toto wall-hung toilets, urinals, and motion sensor flush valves for both, opinions?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

toto makes some good residential stuff I would imagine their commercial line is just as good or better...I havent installed any of their commercial line but plenty of the residential stuff..


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I second what ShtRnsdownhill said. Good residential and suspect commercial would also be good. I would not hesitate to install it.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

mtfallsmikey said:


> Just curious.. Baths on the 1st floor in one of my buildings are getting renovated, architect spec'd Toto wall-hung toilets, urinals, and motion sensor flush valves for both, opinions?



toto is a great product but I would steer clear of all wall hung toilets.... they are nothing but trouble down the road.....

all you need is one huge hippo type lady slamming her 600lb ass down on those things every day and eventually it will pull the mounting hangers right out of the walls..... 

you must really beef up the walls and I would only trust commercial concrete block walls with those hangers in them to last 

the common steel frame walls cannot handle the constant weight and they will eventually give way.....over time...

I would insist on floor mount toilets for future replacement and ease of maintenance...


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

every wall mount WC i have installed we used floor mount carriers secured with drop in anchors, never had a problem


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> toto is a great product but I would steer clear of all wall hung toilets.... they are nothing but trouble down the road.....
> 
> all you need is one huge hippo type lady slamming her 600lb ass down on those things every day and eventually it will pull the mounting hangers right out of the walls.....
> 
> ...


I friggin hate steel construction with a passion. :vs_mad:

It feels like junk to me every time i'm in one of those buildings.


----------



## breplum (Mar 21, 2009)

The wall carriers for the two bolt toilets are strong enough if you have a good 2 x 6 wood framing built according to the mfr's specs. But then it doesn't meet commercial fire resistance. 
Geberit carriers are superior to Toto's. But you then need to use Geberit wall flush trim AND avoid remote pushbutton air switch (nightmares).
However, those wall hung units activation, then, is not ADA approved being on the wall.
Also, they most always gap at the tile wall when a heavy person sits on them, not a deal breaker, because nobody sits on it facing backward to see the caulk gap when weight is applied, but fingers point at the plumber when reality is that is what happens with only two friggin bolts and gravity.
I too would insist on floor mount OR commercial wall mount with Smith or Zurn, but then you would want flushometer valve pipe sizing.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

We install Toto commercial wh bowls and sensor valves all the time. 90% of the time with Zurn carriers. I think there great. Solid with low call backs. 

The main problems I see are usually installer errors. 
We must use 1/2" drop-ins for back foot plate. If the floor is shallow, we drill all the way through and anchor from below. 

Also, if the carrier is back more than 5" from finished wall, we add brackets to the 5/8 rod close to the edge. This usually occurs on back-to-back toilets.


----------



## breplum (Mar 21, 2009)

Oh, I looked and see that Toto makes a standard four bolt wall hung. (they make one model with top inlet spud and one with rear spud). 
Hey 89plumbum, what type of bracket did you use for strengthening longer-than-5" distances? 
Curious on a purely cerebral level, since I have retired from most major rough-in work and only do light repairs now.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> toto is a great product but I would steer clear of all wall hung toilets.... they are nothing but trouble down the road.....
> 
> all you need is one huge hippo type lady slamming her 600lb ass down on those things every day and eventually it will pull the mounting hangers right out of the walls.....
> 
> ...


Goodness Mark, don't you feel the love?
For starters, this is a commercial office building, fixtures are going back on the existing hangars, which are bolted to the slab, the contractor at the time on the base building construction did a nice job, never had a hangar come loose in the 12 1/2 yrs that I've been here. Have seen them come loose in other places tho...


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

breplum said:


> Oh, I looked and see that Toto makes a standard four bolt wall hung. (they make one model with top inlet spud and one with rear spud).
> Hey 89plumbum, what type of bracket did you use for strengthening longer-than-5" distances?
> Curious on a purely cerebral level, since I have retired from most major rough-in work and only do light repairs now.


We just make them out of unistrut.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

TMontPlumbingan said:


> Exactly it feels like junk every time..:vs_unimpressed


I'm starting to think you are a spammer. Why don't get educated by reading the forum rules.

https://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> I'm starting to think you are a spammer. Why don't get educated by reading the forum rules.
> 
> https://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/



you dont have to think , he is one....


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you dont have to think , he is one....


I'm trying to stay polite. :wink:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> I'm trying to stay polite. :wink:


I guess its better than the 1 post wonders...:biggrin:


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

TMONTPLUMBINGAN:
Why Post An Intro?
Quote:
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. https://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------

